# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #5: High res photos of painted printed model from Pegasus Touch

## Eddie

*Project Update #5: High res photos of painted printed model from Pegasus Touch*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

Some backers wanted to know if the models printed from Pegasus Touch were paintable.  We said "yes no problem" and here's proof.  Original model was printed green and spray painted gray.  Backer's wanted to download a high resolution version and Kickstarter automatically resizes so, you can download the original photos here and here.
Originally printed with green resin and spray painted gray.

----------

